# Dumped 2 rough collies



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tri Colour Rough Collie male and Blue Merle Bitch - Dumped today at Melverley Kennels, Bridgnorth/Shropshire area, a white van was seen leaving the scene, and the owner of the kennels believes this usually indicates gypsys who have stolen the dogs and have been unable to move them on.

Marty Burrell who runs Hillbrae Kennels, and used ...to work at a large rough collie breeder kennels, says the dogs are show quality but in a terrible condition.

The tri Male is around 7 years of age, the blue bitch is around 2 or 3 years of age.

For more information ring Marty on 01952 541254.See More


crossposted


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Has Doglost been contacted incase the dogs are listed on there?
Thank goodness these poor dogs are in safe hands now


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> Has Doglost been contacted incase the dogs are listed on there?
> Thank goodness these poor dogs are in safe hands now


hi yes, listed just about everywhere. they are ina bit of a state but apparently well bred .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

poor dogs
If stolen i hope their original owners are found

either way i hope the recover soon.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

update. their pictures are on doglost now after they've had some tlc and grooming.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How sad,and they are both beautiful looking dogs.I so hope its not the owners that have dumped them.*


----------

